# Big tobacco and legalized marihuana



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

So, big tobacco has been doing okay, despite the social pressure...but I've been watching the legalization of marihuana in the states and I'm wondering if they are not set for a major upswing in the future...they are the obvious ones to dominate this new industry...I'm sure they've got plans for it, just wondering what others think?


----------



## underemployedactor (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting idea. But wouldn't it be more likely that Big Pharma gets into medicinal mary jane? Seems like there would be endless clinical trials and legal hoop jumping more suited to a pharma than a tobacco.


----------



## jcgd (Oct 30, 2011)

So you're thinking tobacco companies will benefit from legalized marijuana? It always figured they would be completely hands off it because marijuana is being treated like a prescribed drug more so than simply an extremely unhealthy habit.

I looked into a few marijuana stocks last year but they were pretty hyped up and bubble-esque. I decided to pass and haven't looked at them again lately. These were companies that plan to grow it, be suppliers and that kind of thing.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Pharma & tobacco for sure. 

Older article, but makes some good points.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/36177544


----------

